# Clippers make no moves



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Do you guys think that the Clippers will make a trade before the deadline or stand pat? Whether it be a small trade or a huge trade. If you believe there will be a trade who will be leaving? Or if feel there won't be move explain that reasoning.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

I just don't see the Clips making any significant moves unfortunately... the front office seems to value Livi and Maggette too high to trade either or both of them for what's available. I'd like to see us pick up Gasol or Kidd if possible but I'd be hesistant to go for a VC trade... the guy had motivation problems in Toronto and Nets fans aren't exactly hot on him either. Of course we heard a host of negative things about Cassell when he arrived so who knows...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakesclips19feb19,1,6435250.story?coll=la-headlines-sports



> The Clippers, however, are not expected to trade Maggette — or make any major moves — before the deadline.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Weasel said:


> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakesclips19feb19,1,6435250.story?coll=la-headlines-sports


typical of management to sit there with their thumbs up their asses when the team is struggling and needs a shakeup in the worst ways. long-term fans shouldn't be surprised. thanks, weasal, for not getting my hopes before the deadline. i have no faith in this team anymore


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

".. the front office seems to value Livi and Maggette too high to trade either or both of them for what's available."

yeah...and as horrible as the team has been playing its amazing they are keeping Maggette.......i guess Dunleavy thinks this team can move forward without chemistry..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2007/writers/marty_burns/02/19/deadline.talks/?cnn=yes



> The Bulls, Nets, Cavs, Clippers, Warriors and Nuggets are among those said to be most active.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

maaaaaaaaaaan cmon i hope the Clippers make a move, i would not want Corey to go after all even though he cant shoot and all that he still gives us some ****** points when the team cant score for ****, BUT it seems like if its a distraction now and if he doesnt want to be here then......


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

?The Clippers, who are trying to stay in the playoff race, can't afford to keep him around if he's unhappy. "

my thoughts exactly.....

damn what could we possibly get for him....


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

I would love to see a Maggette for Luol Deng trade.


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

Stay pat.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> I would love to see a Maggette for Luol Deng trade.



bulls would never ever ever ever ever do that trade....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

I think they'll make a small deal which will not include Maggette, but I think include Williams or Davis along with Ewing and Rebraca's expiring for a better backup big man, or them be traded for 2nd round draft picks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

Well, remember, until last year the clippers had NEVER made a midseason trade. So if it doesnt happen, it shouldnt be a surprise. Especially since our three best trading pieces have done what they can to lower their value. Livingston having another mediocre year. Maggette lately whineing too much, too much bad publicity, not to mention terrible play of late. Cassell whining about that 76sers trade, and his own injury problems....our guys trade value is at all time low. 

This Dunleavvy/Baylor regime COULD have best been known for resigning brand and maggette, and signing mobley and pulling the coup for cassell, and coming inches away from landing Kobe. But now i think in the long run it will be known as the regine who missed out on opportunities to get Pierce...who missed out on trading theirp ick last year for extra picks, and still getting korolev....for missing out on trading for iverson when they could have had him....for missing out on trading for vince carter when they could have had him...for missing out on putting together reasonable packages for Gasol or AK47 when they could have been had....for not jumping on an artest trade sooner, when he could have been had....honestly i cant believe how many times we have blown it in almost landing a superstar in exchange for not even all star talent. Is there any other team in the league who has blown it so many times?

And to top it all off, were probably not even going to trade maggette for a draft pick which im sure we could do at any time, so as to help our chances at oden/durant this year. (either from the pick directly, being able to package an extra pick to move up, or from loosing maggette for nothing in order to perhaps lose some extra games to get better chance with our own pick)

Really, this year is more dissapointing than any of the REALLY sorry years, IMO. Because at least with the sorry years, we could look forward to the draft the next year since we were one of the worst teams. Or we had salary cap space to look forward to the next year to lure a big free agent possibly. Or we were coming off of devastating injuries that had us look forward to a possible rebound the next year. 

This year is the worst. We dont have salary cap space. Were playing just bad enough, yet just good enough to possibly miss the lottery, yet have no hopes to advance in the playoffs. We havent had significant injuries.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



qross1fan said:


> I think they'll make a small deal which will not include Maggette, but I think include Williams or Davis along with Ewing and Rebraca's expiring for a better backup big man, or them be traded for 2nd round draft picks.



i'm hoping for a huge blockbuster...i think any change would be great for this team...that being said, qross#1fan is probably right...a small trade that doesn't really accomplish anything will happen...


what's the situation with artest??? i think he would be able to help out a lot...he might be a blackhole on offense, but at least it shows that he's not afraid of taking that last shot...and his defense speaks for itself...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?id=2771327&sport=nba&ft=ss



> Vince Carter and Marcus Williams to the Clippers
> 
> Shaun Livingston, Desmond Mason, Marc Jackson, Cedric Simmons, Yaroslav Korolev and a Clippers first round pick to the Nets
> 
> ...


Don't take it as a rumor it is just a speculation from Chad Ford about a move that the Clippers should try to do.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



bootstrenf said:


> bulls would never ever ever ever ever do that trade....


At this point no, but the Bulls have always been interested in Mags, and there was talk of a Maggette for Deng + Filler trade over the summer. Too bad it was all conjecture, because Luol would be a great addition to the squad.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> At this point no, but the Bulls have always been interested in Mags, and there was talk of a Maggette for Deng + Filler trade over the summer. Too bad it was all conjecture, because Luol would be a great addition to the squad.



don't get me wrong, i would love that trade...i just don't see it happening...pax won't give luol up for even gasol, so i doubt he would even consider maggette at this point...


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



bootstrenf said:


> don't get me wrong, i would love that trade...i just don't see it happening...pax won't give luol up for even gasol, so i doubt he would even consider maggette at this point...


Yeah, he's been having an incredible year.

While I'm blathering on about things that won't happen, how about Maggette and Rebraca for Rashard Lewis?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> Yeah, he's been having an incredible year.
> 
> While I'm blathering on about things that won't happen, how about Maggette and Rebraca for Rashard Lewis?



another trade i would love...but if i'm the sonics, i wouldn't do it...the only reason they would do it is because maggette has a good contract, and its rashard's last year of his, so maybe the sonics would want to get at least something for rashard while they still have the chance...


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



bootstrenf said:


> another trade i would love...but if i'm the sonics, i wouldn't do it...the only reason they would do it is because maggette has a good contract, and its rashard's last year of his, so maybe the sonics would want to get at least something for rashard while they still have the chance...


Do you happen to know what the cap costs are for draft picks? Perhaps we can throw in our first rounder or the Wolves conditional pick to sweeten the pot. I think it's pretty obvious Rashard's future is not in Seattle.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Vaught from his Spot said:


> Do you happen to know what the cap costs are for draft picks? Perhaps we can throw in our first rounder or the Wolves conditional pick to sweeten the pot. I think it's pretty obvious Rashard's future is not in Seattle.



not sure about cap costs for drafts picks are...the thing is, i don't think we should have to throw in a pick...maybe if it were a sign and trade, but the fact that rashard can leave after this season would worry me...the sonics would be getting a nice expiring contract with rebraca, and they would have a hell of a player in maggette for one additional year at a great price, whereas for the clippers, the situation with rashard would be very uncertain...he could opt out, and we would be left with nothing...i guess cap space, which is never bad...i would hate to waste a draft pick on a rental player...and after this season's debacle, i wouldn't be so sure of the clippers resigning another high profile FA...


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

1. Clips won't make a trade by the deadline this week...with that said..
2. Yes to the Rashard Lewis trade.. even a rent-a Rashard would be better than watching Maggs sulk or spread his non-team attitude on the bench.
3. wouldn't do the VCarter trade. too much..unless you throw in Cassell instead.
4. Clips need a reliable scorer that plays defense or at least understands switching and defending the pick-n-roll.

reason the clips are under-achieving this year..
1. Lack of production/leadership from Cassell.
2. Kaman not being healthy during the summer has pushed his development back 6 months.. so watch out the remainder of this season.
3. Livingston hasn't finished his development this season.
4. Inconsistency from TThomas.
5. Sulking/cancer from Maggette (brands best friend).
6. Marriages to Brand and Maggette has probably caused the biggest setback for the team as they adjust from single minded thinking to honey-do thinking.

clips finish the season 41-41 and that would be a victory in my mind.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

I'd try to get Kirilenko.

Maggette+Rebraca+2nd rounder for him.

Then, Korolev to Raptors for Kris Humphries.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...,1,2566487.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba



> As for a potential major move before Thursday's trading deadline, the Clippers are not close to completing a deal. General Manager Elgin Baylor and Coach Mike Dunleavy do not comment on trade talks, but sources said other teams have continued to inquire about disgruntled sixth man Corey Maggette.
> 
> Maggette, who says he dislikes playing under Dunleavy, would prefer to play elsewhere. Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling, however, is not interested in trading Maggette.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

36 hours away from the deadline. From the way things have been going I wouldn't mind a trade.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Weasel said:


> 36 hours away from the deadline. From the way things have been going I wouldn't mind a trade.


24 hours left!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

man im hoping something gets done sometimes things happen at the last minute...not so much the getting rid of Corey part but damn something needs to be done....either move or him or ******* squash whatever beef it is him and dunleavy have ....DAMNIT

:curse: :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/16752073.htm



> The struggling Los Angeles Clippers have been weighing whether to make a deal to shake up their team. Forward Corey Maggette has feuded with coach Mike Dunleavy all season. Dunleavy, according to a source, was making a last assessment of his team on Wednesday and deciding whether to take a shot at either Kidd or Carter, using Maggette and young guard Shaun Livingston as his primary chips.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

haha just finished watching Fox 11 sports and Rick Garcia said that the Clippers are after Vince 
then he said "the Clippers would have to include Corey Maggette, AND Shaun Livingston"

hahahaah oh no we wouldnt want to give up that TANDEM!!! 
hhahaha
man i hope if its something doesnt go down its not cuz the Clippers didnt want to give up LIvingston damnit


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

Dunleavy says major deal not likely



> n the real world, however, New Jersey Nets All-Star forward Vince Carter probably won't be sent to the Clippers for Shaun Livingston and an expiring contract. And it's doubtful the Clippers could acquire a star-caliber player for a package that included James Singleton and Yaroslav Korolev.





> "No one has made any of these offers that we've been reading about and hearing about," General Manager Elgin Baylor said Wednesday. "The only valid offers that have been made are offers that would not improve our team. We would be giving up more than we would be getting, but you never know what could happen. You never stop trying until the deadline."
> 
> The Clippers are not expected to make a major deal today, though not for lack of effort, Coach Mike Dunleavy said.


:curse:


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



Weasel said:


> Dunleavy says major deal not likely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


garbage. absolute garbage

we're playing like **** with the talent we have now. how could we possibly play any worse with a major shakeup with the team? ****ing retard management.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

BULLLLLLLLLs#$%%

Everyone in management is on crack. I seriously think we will miss the playoffs.....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



matador1238 said:


> BULLLLLLLLLs#$%%
> 
> Everyone in management is on crack. *I seriously think we will miss the playoffs*.....



you're just beginning to realize that? i don't even want the clippers to make the playoffs...i'd prefer to have a high draft pick, than to get blown out in the first round...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

It's 12....


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

I had too much faith in the players to turn this S#%% around...but guess not.

Baylor and Dunleavy must be thinking to get into the lottery, package Maggette and move up the draft. They will then waste the pick on a European player and let him sit on the bench for 3 years. :thumbdown:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*



matador1238 said:


> I had too much faith in the players to turn this S#%% around...but guess not.
> 
> Baylor and Dunleavy must be thinking to get into the lottery, package Maggette and move up the draft. They will then waste the pick on a European player and let him sit on the bench for 3 years. :thumbdown:



exactly...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Will the Clippers make a trade before the deadline or stand pat?*

Well I don't see much of an improvement to the season. A change was NEEDED and without one there will just still be conflict...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Clippers stand pat*

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-lakerep23feb23,0,682899.story?coll=la-home-sports



> As expected, the Clippers also made no moves.
> 
> General Manager Elgin Baylor spoke with many teams about potential trades before the deadline, but nothing proposed would have significantly helped the Clippers in their bid to earn a Western Conference playoff berth, team sources said.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Clippers stand pat*

**** this team...****ing losers...


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

relax guys we got VON WAFER?!?!!?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

alexander said:


> relax guys we got VON WAFER?!?!!?



oh yeah!!! i forgot, we got von to save the day!!! yesssssss!!!


:worthy: :worthy: ---->von wafer



what kind of ****ing name is "von"???


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

eh im not surprised they didnt make any moves.....
i still remember the draft when i heard "and the Clippers have traded....." and we got Elton OH WOW hahah that was a shock then as it is now ...
hahaha who knows, im actually excited to see Von Wafer play, someone brought up an earlier point about Dunleavy actually getting a young guy instead of a has been scrub.....
lets see how he plays....the team is already pretty horrible so i mean it cant get much worse....
and man, although the Clippers are playing horrible i still havent lost hope, you guys gotta realize we are still in the picture, let us lose 13 of the next 15 or something then we may be out ...but we are still in this we just need to get some damn wins....


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> eh im not surprised they didnt make any moves.....
> i still remember the draft when i heard "and the Clippers have traded....." and we got Elton OH WOW hahah that was a shock then as it is now ...
> hahaha who knows, im actually excited to see Von Wafer play, someone brought up an earlier point about Dunleavy actually getting a young guy instead of a has been scrub.....
> lets see how he plays....the team is already pretty horrible so i mean it cant get much worse....
> and man, although the Clippers are playing horrible i still havent lost hope, you guys gotta realize we are still in the picture, let us lose 13 of the next 15 or something then we may be out ...but we are still in this we just need to get some damn wins....



that's the thing though, i would prefer the clippers to not make the playoffs...i think in the long run, a high draft pick might be more valuable than getting tossed in the first round...which is what will happen if we make it this year...we would be last year's nuggets...with a high pick, perhaps we could package maggette/our pick/wolve's pick and move up in the draft to get either oden or durant...


i mean, i am a huge clipper fan, but realistically, even if they make the playoffs, they aren't going all the way...so like i said, i think that tanking would be in the best interest of the franchise for the long run...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What a disgrace. Any trade of amggette would have helped the team...addition by subtraction. And i find it hard to believe that we couldnt put together a pacakge that could have improved the team.

Kaman maggette, plus more for gasol...they would have taken it
maggette, livingston, etc. for some way to get either kidd or carter..NJ would have done it. 
Something for pierce? Got to believe boston would have looked into it.

Most likely the genius baylor was offering garbage, thats why the deal didnt get done.

Lets HOPE HOPE HOPE that the reason we didnt trade maggette, is that were saving him for the draft, where we can package him and picks for a top 5 pick. But i cant see ANYONE trading out of the number 1/2 slots. Unless either oden or durant all of a sudden becomes primadona, and say they wont play for XX team if they get drafted by them.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

yamaneko said:


> What a disgrace. Any trade of amggette would have helped the team...addition by subtraction. And i find it hard to believe that we couldnt put together a pacakge that could have improved the team.
> 
> Kaman maggette, plus more for gasol...they would have taken it
> maggette, livingston, etc. for some way to get either kidd or carter..NJ would have done it.
> ...



the paul pierce deal that fell through is killing me...dammit...

also, i also think that a kaman/maggette/first round pick would've fetched gasol...dammit...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I don't see why the Clippers didn't make a move. They needed a move badly if they want to contend and make the playoffs. Right now I don't see a playoff team. I hope that changes though, hopefully.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...344.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> "These things that are written about and you hear about, I don't know where all that conversation comes from, because it's just not true," Baylor said. "I talk to teams often, and based on my conversations, it just starts from [media] speculation. This has been going on since I played. It's just part of the business, and it's not going to change."
> 
> The Clippers reportedly could have acquired New Jersey Nets All-Star forward Vince Carter, but supposedly were unwilling to trade Shaun Livingston.
> 
> The Nets had no interest in trading Carter to the Clippers, and the teams never got to the point of discussing make-or-break offers, team sources said.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

absolute failure on the part of the management


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Maggette messed up the season thus far and is being given a shot by Dunleavy to change it around during the second IMO, but we all know he won't because he'll whine and cry like a baby.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Maggette messed up the season thus far and is being given a shot by Dunleavy to change it around during the second IMO, but we all know he won't because he'll whine and cry like a baby.


do u have a link to this "second chance" claim? or are u just assuming it? at least the coach is making an attempt to try to work things out


EDIT: oop nvm, just saw the imo


----------

